# June Character Day: Character Voting Thread



## halfhearted (May 2, 2009)

​


*Spoiler*: _How to Win Friends and Influence People_ 






> Basic Character Day Guidelines:
> 
> Every first of the month will be dubbed "Character Day", and the character for each month will be chosen by a public voting poll created in the Society Library convo thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## silly (May 2, 2009)

I vote for Isshin.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 2, 2009)

Ichigo, it's about time he won one of those


----------



## Sajin (May 2, 2009)

How can anyone NOT vote for Yammy this month is beyond me. The recent revelation was probably the best thing that happened to Bleach in the last year or two.

Yammy.


----------



## Kelsey (May 2, 2009)

Halibel. I mean just look at her


----------



## Tyler (May 2, 2009)

I'll vote for Halibel to. I would vote for Cirucci but everyone forgot about her


----------



## lemontea (May 2, 2009)

stark!


----------



## Z (May 2, 2009)

Yammy of course.


----------



## Satsuki (May 2, 2009)

vote uryuu you bitches :[


----------



## Robin (May 2, 2009)

Yammy


----------



## dreams lie (May 2, 2009)

I throw my vote behind Yammi.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (May 2, 2009)

lol yammy will win this


----------



## Z (May 2, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Halibel. I mean just look at her



Close second.


----------



## hammer (May 2, 2009)

yammmy :lolkubo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2009)

He won´t win but i´ll throw my vote to the great Dordonii Alessandro Sel Sacacchio, my favorite Privaron Espada.


----------



## Hiruzen (May 3, 2009)

Chojiro, best character in the manga 

Although I wish I could bote for Omaeda and Coolhorn too


----------



## Memos (May 3, 2009)

I want Halibel to win but Yammy will easily win and I can certainly understand why. I may even vote for him later on.


----------



## KBL (May 3, 2009)

Yammy


----------



## Noitora (May 3, 2009)

This is Yammy's time to shine.


----------



## Vaz (May 3, 2009)

Seems like Yammy will be unstopabble this month. But what the hell, screw you guys, Don Kanonji for president.


----------



## Tyler (May 3, 2009)

Fuck it, Cirucci Thunderwitch ftw


----------



## Coteaz (May 3, 2009)

Yammy is the only vote.


----------



## dreams lie (May 3, 2009)

Besides from favoritism, there is nothing holding back the Yammi vote.  Cero Espada effectively trumps any twists BLEACH has offered us since the Soul Society arc.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 4, 2009)

Btw, Yammy would win this poll twice in the past, if not for scared Nel fans calling help from all corners of NF 

Yammy is the only choice.


----------



## Koroshi (May 4, 2009)

Yammy, he trashes everyone else


----------



## HugeGuy (May 4, 2009)

Oh well, since Yammy is already in the lead, might as well make the gap even bigger.


----------



## Fran (May 4, 2009)

Only one Omaeda vote ?

Edit: Hmm. I shoulda voted Yammy


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 4, 2009)

Yammy Month, at long last


----------



## hammer (May 4, 2009)

yammy month? more like YEAR OF YAMMY whos with me :ho


----------



## Z (May 4, 2009)

hammer said:


> yammy month? more like YEAR OF YAMMY whos with me :ho



Who isn't? :ho


----------



## Kikyo (May 4, 2009)

the winner is obvious, so I'm voting for Tatsuki


----------



## dreams lie (May 4, 2009)

hammer said:


> yammy month? more like YEAR OF YAMMY whos with me :ho



FUCK.  YES.  :ho


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 5, 2009)

hammer said:


> yammy month? more like YEAR OF YAMMY whos with me :ho



Only Yammy decides if it's his month, year or century...

...just sayin'


----------



## Mozu (May 5, 2009)

YAMMY *APPROVED* THIS POLL, BITCHES. YOU KNOW HE WANTS YOU TO VOTE FOR HIS BFF AND HOMEBOY 

*ULQUIORRA*

EVERY YEAR IS YAMMY YEAR, SO LET EMOSPADA HAVE A MONTH. ​


----------



## Z (May 5, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> YAMMY *APPROVED* THIS POLL, BITCHES. YOU KNOW HE WANTS YOU TO VOTE FOR HIS BFF AND HOMEBOY
> 
> *ULQUIORRA*
> 
> EVERY YEAR IS YAMMY YEAR, SO LET EMOSPADA HAVE A MONTH. ​



It's too late.


----------



## hammer (May 5, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> YAMMY *APPROVED* THIS POLL, BITCHES. YOU KNOW HE WANTS YOU TO VOTE FOR HIS BFF AND HOMEBOY
> 
> *ULQUIORRA*
> 
> EVERY YEAR IS YAMMY YEAR, SO LET EMOSPADA HAVE A MONTH. ​



we have allreayd infested the fourms its to late


yammy has trolled your fandom


----------



## Mozu (May 5, 2009)

15 votes is a win? 

People should be able to change their vote.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 5, 2009)

Even if it's futile, I still vote for my precious Ulqui! <3


----------



## Mozu (May 5, 2009)

But it isn't futile, K. 

We should promise dirty pics or something in return for Ulqy love.


----------



## halfhearted (May 5, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> People should be able to change their vote.



People can change their vote. It's an established rule that one need only post the desired change in the thread, and it will be taken into account in the final tally (with the request quoted in the OP in explanation). However, I don't really think that matters this time around; it looks to be a very solid win for Yammy.


----------



## dreams lie (May 5, 2009)

I'm going to laugh if the Blender storms in and makes it Nell or Byakuya Month.  I have grown cynical of everything BLEACH these days.


----------



## Mozu (May 5, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> People can change their vote. It's an established rule that one need only post the desired change in the thread, and it will be taken into account in the final tally (with the request quoted in the OP in explanation). However, I don't really think that matters this time around; it looks to be a very solid win for Yammy.



Ah, okay. 

Yammy.... :taichou


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

King Pimp Barragan.


----------



## Sajin (May 6, 2009)

Ulquiorra has 11 votes... What kind of a conspiracy is this  Didn't he have his month already not so long ago?

If Yammy loses this it's just


----------



## Dellyshess (May 6, 2009)

Haha, Ulqui may win this yet 

Yammy will never get his day, NEVA 

Let's face it, he's just too ugly to have one.


----------



## halfhearted (May 6, 2009)

Even though I'm not a Yammy fan and I prefer Ulquiorra over him as a character, I'd _much_ rather have Yammy get Character Day this time around. 

We've already had Ulquiorra recently, and it was probably the worst or one of the worst Days (looking at set submission numbers and general participation) since the whole affair began over a year ago. In contrast, I can imagine a lot of Yammy fans putting time and energy into making sets and discussing their character should he win. And, Mr. 0/10 Espada is also more relevant in the series right now when compared to Ulquiorra; it just seems like its his time to be spotlighted.


----------



## Yαriko (May 6, 2009)

Unohana


----------



## hammer (May 6, 2009)

yammy will win i know it!


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 6, 2009)

Time to call some friends. Things start to look bad here


----------



## Memos (May 6, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Time to call some friends. Things start to look bad here



You really shouldn't try to get favour votes, and if you do, at least do it quietly


----------



## Olvy (May 6, 2009)

Zero shall have his month.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2009)

Sweet, got my vote in.  Can't imagine voting for Yami though.  Kubo had an opium induced chapter...and I am suddenly supposed to like the big dumbass?  Sorry, not how it works.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2009)

Of COURSE Rukia would say that.  You know...being dead and stabbing a fishbowl, THEN talking alter about how easily you dispatched an espada is totally less drug induced.


----------



## Memos (May 6, 2009)

4 votes straight after someone talked about calling friends in to vote Not fishy at all.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> YAMMY *APPROVED* THIS POLL, BITCHES. YOU KNOW HE WANTS YOU TO VOTE FOR HIS BFF AND HOMEBOY
> 
> *ULQUIORRA*
> 
> EVERY YEAR IS YAMMY YEAR, SO LET EMOSPADA HAVE A MONTH. ​


I'm sorry Hiroko, your votes can't hurt us anymore.


----------



## Tehmk (May 6, 2009)

My god, emo moe is winning? 

Zero espada FTW.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Of COURSE Rukia would say that.  You know...being dead and stabbing a fishbowl, THEN talking alter about how easily you dispatched an espada is totally less drug induced.


Bah.  He was a gillian class Espada.  He was by far the weakest.  A fucked up Rukia got in a lucky strike and won.  -shrug-

There are lots of fights more worthy of complaining about.  Seriously, why the fuck is Hitsugaya not dead yet?  Luppi, a fraccion dude, and Yami both beat his ass.  He should be laying in a pool of blood right now.  I guess he has too many fangirls for that.


----------



## seastone (May 6, 2009)

I vote barragan for awesome zanpaktou and release. 



Rukia said:


> Bah.  He was a gillian class Espada.  He was by far the weakest.  A fucked up Rukia got in a lucky strike and won.  -shrug-
> 
> There are lots of fights more worthy of complaining about.  Seriously, why the fuck is Hitsugaya not dead yet?  Luppi, a fraccion dude, and Yami both beat his ass.  He should be laying in a pool of blood right now.



A Rukia fan complaining about someone else not dieing.

Do I have to remind you that

Rukia had a fist shoved in her by grimmjow. 

Rukia was impaled by a trident and the wound was left untreated for a long time. 

Why the hell isn't she dead? People with a trident through their gut usually die. 

Also Rukia cheap shotting AA was really stupid IMO. I mean the huy had the power to destroy zanpaktous and devour beings from the inside among countless other abilities and all we see is him impaling Rukia and getting a sword through his head. 





> I guess he has too many fangirls for that.



The same reason why Rukia is alive.


----------



## E (May 6, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Even though I'm not a Yammy fan and I prefer Ulquiorra over him as a character, I'd _much_ rather have Yammy get Character Day this time around.
> 
> We've already had Ulquiorra recently, and *it was probably the worst* or one of the worst Days (looking at set submission numbers and general participation) since the whole affair began over a year ago. In contrast, I can imagine a lot of Yammy fans putting time and energy into making sets and discussing their character should he win. And, Mr. 0/10 Espada is also more relevant in the series right now when compared to Ulquiorra; it just seems like its his time to be spotlighted.



not probably, it indeed *WAS* the worst


----------



## Noitora (May 6, 2009)

What is this.

Yammy deserves this month.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRCteeZTrjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mozu (May 7, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I'm sorry Hiroko, your votes can't hurt us anymore.



I can only vote once, what is this?  



Noitora said:


> What is this.
> 
> Yammy deserves this month.



I in no way disagree with this statement.  Yammy deserves his spotlight, but once we vote him in that's it, his Day is gone and he's taken off the list. I would rather vote Ulquiorra off the island first since he's recently dead and probably gone for good. 
We only have--what?--3 panels of released Cero Espada? Two of those being halves of a whole, and not including your version of the Cero story. I would just rather celebrate Yammy when we have more manga content to work with.  

But if he wins (as most likely is the case) then I will not be disappoint. I, too, am a Yammy fan everyone forgets .


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2009)

I voted for Ulquiorra for my obvious shitty reasons


----------



## Ushae (May 7, 2009)

Yammy Bitches !

-U-


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

If you don't vote yammy I can tell you that you are officially racist.


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2009)

Hm, it seems I overestimated your capability of rallying forces.


Hiroko said:


> I can only vote once, what is this?


My only disagreement with your argument is that...well Ulquiorra is a warped take on Byakuya...and I'm sure there has already been an Bya month.  But Yammy.  It's just his time.  I know, I know this may screw ol' sad eyes out of getting his own month, but hey.  I think if anyone could accept life being unfair, it's him.


----------



## Noitora (May 7, 2009)

Theres been a Ulquiorra month before.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (May 7, 2009)

Noitora said:


> Theres been a Ulquiorra month before.



Doesn't matter, dude died, he deserves another month


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

If we gave a month every time a character "died" It would be all Chad and hitsugaya months.


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2009)

Fuck their tied. Im glad I voted for Ulquiorra


----------



## Z (May 7, 2009)

Whoa they're tied!!!


----------



## Coteaz (May 7, 2009)

I can't believe people actually want an emofag over the Cero Espada.

Ridiculous.


----------



## hammer (May 7, 2009)

yammys still fighting strong


----------



## Trias (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, great. I mean, even I voted for Ulquiorra. I bet no one saw that coming. That's the only proof you need to realize how retarded this whole Yammytardism is becoming. I bet Kubo even took a dupe account just to vote for Yammy.

  Srsly, what is this shit?


----------



## hammer (May 7, 2009)

Trias said:


> Yeah, great. I mean, even I voted for Ulquiorra. I bet no one saw that coming. That's the only proof you need to realize how retarded this whole Yammytardism is becoming. I bet Kubo even took a dupe account just to vote for Yammy.
> 
> Srsly, what is this shit?



i chould say the same thing to you  about. Ulquiorra  Yammay always had a fan base and Ulq had his month.


----------



## Ladd (May 7, 2009)

A vote for Ulquiorra is a vote for emo faggotry.

A vote for Yammy is a vote for awesome.


----------



## Chai Tea (May 7, 2009)

Shall we make this a dupe battle? 

I'm just joking :sweat


----------



## Coteaz (May 7, 2009)

Trias said:


> Yeah, great. I mean, even I voted for Ulquiorra. I bet no one saw that coming. That's the only proof you need to realize how retarded this whole Yammytardism is becoming. I bet Kubo even took a dupe account just to vote for Yammy.
> 
> Srsly, what is this shit?


Sounds like somebody can't handle the fact that the Yammy Knights accurately predicted the Cero Espada over a year before it happened.

Get over it and join the lulz.


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Sounds like somebody can't handle the fact that the Yammy Knights accurately predicted the Cero Espada over a year before it happened.
> 
> Get over it and join the lulz.



No.

I only remember it being like less than 5 of you. Now its like a bazillion Yammy fans.


----------



## Noitora (May 7, 2009)

No, there were a large number, but a few were busy, and we didn't actively move for a long time. With the current storyline twist, it was the perfect to time to move and recruit more members.


----------



## Mar Azul (May 7, 2009)

Voted for Yammy!


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2009)

Noitora said:


> No, there were a large number, but a few were busy, and we didn't actively move for a long time. With the current storyline twist, it was the perfect to time to move and recruit more members.



From what I have noticed, its been only a few people shouting:"Yammy is teh cero ". If there were more, they aren't active anymore. Then he becomes 0 and everyone suddenly likes him.

I know you noticed it too


----------



## Noitora (May 7, 2009)

Myself, Mercury Koopa, dreams lie, Kalashnikov, Coteaz, SENTINEL, Tehmk, Teach/h3h3h3, Aerik, Vault, Hoshigaki and Seaneleth from time to time, were the major players in the day, who all agreed Yammy was the cero Espada. People jumped on the bandwagon? Pretty much. I see no harm in it, people simply enjoying the manga, and the plot of Yammy.

That is how such things grow. Not everyone can agree with an assumption, but then when it actually occurs, they realise the actual enjoyment/interest/belief they have for it.


----------



## Hisagi (May 7, 2009)

no one ever votes for Shuuhei


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2009)

That's what I mean. People are jumping on the bandwagon. Yeah nothing is wrong with it. But they didn't give a shit about Yammy and never really looked twice at his character. It was all about the higher members of the Espada. Then once he becomes cero everyone is saying:



> I knew it!! I always liked Yammy etc



It seems weird and fake to me, meh this always happens tho


----------



## Hisagi (May 7, 2009)

The only true fans of Yammy from the start were and still are Noitora's gathering of minions Knights of Yammy


----------



## Noitora (May 7, 2009)

Because some people prefer power within a character, and Yammy is implying that. Not to mention, the fact people find the entire situation a fun read.


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> The only true fans of Yammy from the start were and still are Noitora's gathering of minions Knights of Yammy



That's exactly what I mean. Mostly everyone besides the true Stark fans, dropped Stark and ran to Yammy. I don't mind because I really don't care for the male characters but it's annoying to see so many "TRUE" Yammy fans appear all of a sudden.

If Yammy wins the poll good for him, this would be the perfect time to celebrate him. Im just not going to vote for him because I don't really like his attitude.

Character design is an A+ plus unfortunately


----------



## dreams lie (May 7, 2009)

Hitler voted for Ulquiorra.

You know who voted for Yammi?  

Jesus.  

Now, who are you going to side with?  The son of God, or a Nazi?


----------



## Mozu (May 7, 2009)

Dead people can't vote in this poll, dreams.  Stop lying.


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2009)

Jesus is alive


----------



## Mozu (May 7, 2009)

OH SHI--

*goes to throw many things away*


----------



## kawaiiS (May 8, 2009)

Oh wow....Yammy is on the lead?? O.o 
Ulquiorraaaa!!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 8, 2009)

Never mind, just noticed something


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (May 8, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Sounds like somebody can't handle the fact that the Yammy Knights accurately predicted the Cero Espada over a year before it happened.
> 
> Get over it and join the lulz.



With as much people as there are speculating on Bleach it's not really a big achievement that someone would have guessed it. 

And is it me or are there VERY little votes overal, there's like only about 70 votes .....


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2009)

Oh shit. This already turned into an Ulquiorra vs Yammy battle?

Tells you something about NF's Bleach fans eh?


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Oh shit. This already turned into an Ulquiorra vs Yammy battle?
> 
> Tells you something about NF's Bleach fans eh?



Yeah, one half is voting for something that they actually believed in for a long time against all odds and ridicule from the rest of the forum, and they actually deserve to win this month, and the others are Yammy fans....


----------



## E (May 8, 2009)

deja vu much?


----------



## Yammy (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, one half is voting for something that they actually believed in for a long time against all odds and ridicule from the rest of the forum, and they actually deserve to win this month, and the others are Yammy fans....



lol I'd rep you but I am sealed.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2009)

Yamamoto plox

Knights of Yammi are the true follower  the rest are bandwagoning


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 8, 2009)

Vault, how could you?


----------



## kawaiiS (May 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Oh shit. This already turned into an Ulquiorra vs Yammy battle?
> 
> Tells you something about NF's Bleach fans eh?



Aaah that shouldn't be! D: Ulqui and Yammy are bffs! XD *SHOT*


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Finally, Yammy has his day


----------



## Mozu (May 8, 2009)

Only if it's EST though. 

It has been a fierce battle... JUST AS PLANNED.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Can people still change their votes?


----------



## halfhearted (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Can people still change their votes?



No, the option to change one's vote is only available while the poll is open.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 8, 2009)

Did you get any PM with request to chang his/her vote?


----------



## halfhearted (May 8, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Did you get any PM with request to chang his/her vote?



No, I didn't. 

I'll be checking with Kri to see if he received any, as well as making sure all of the voters are legitimate after I get back from work; so, Yammy's official win should be announced sometime later tonight.


----------



## Noitora (May 8, 2009)

^ The moment of truth.


----------



## Faye Valentine (May 8, 2009)

Whoa, this is exciting


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 8, 2009)

Finally, it's Yammy's time 

I can see at least 2 dupes in Ulq votes


----------



## dreams lie (May 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Yamamoto plox
> 
> Knights of Yammi are the true follower  the rest are bandwagoning



You know, it's true.  The Knights of Yammi have been supporting him for well over a year; we trolled, we flamedbaited, and we fucked around with the Society Library.  Sure, we were hated at times, but it matters not.  We were consistent with our views.

What about the rest?  A shitload of people finally enlightened to the truth of the world, and looking to flatter their new God for popularity, power, and whatnot.  The original Knights deserve this moment.  The rest are sheep.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

I love how modest the knights are being


----------



## Noitora (May 8, 2009)

Only non-awesome people are modest. To bebadass, you have to be arrogant.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2009)

We used to rule SL a year ago 

We knights where feared and we where spreading our Canon :ho


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> We used to rule SL a year ago
> 
> We knights where feared and we where spreading our Canon :ho



Really? I trolled you guys wherever I went and didn't see you do anything about it. I even caused Yammy to lose the other character day to Ulquiorra.

You guys are so weak


----------



## Noitora (May 8, 2009)

We simply didn't waste time on unimportant trollers.


----------



## dreams lie (May 8, 2009)

The obvious troll is quite obvious;  Yammi needs not waste words with you (mostly because you have disabled rep).


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

You wanna neg me?

I can ask to be unsealed for you to do that if you really want. If it makes you feel better about yourselves


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2009)

Piss off Memos at our prime you where nothing but a mere second rate troll and spammer in SL nothing significant.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Piss off Memos at our prime you where nothing but a mere second rate troll and spammer in SL nothing significant.



 How you change your tone.

BTW, you didn't even vote for Yammy You're such a fake knight.


----------



## dreams lie (May 8, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the mods to make it official;  of course, Yammi of the Year is more appropriate, but we'll have to settle for what we got.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2009)

Im a special Knight  Noi and the rest of the "real" knights know this 

My loyalty lies with Yama first as opposed to Noi who is Yammy then noi and Yama


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I'm still waiting for the mods to make it official;  of course, Yammi of the Year is more appropriate, but we'll have to settle for what we got.


If anything, Yammy will win by a bigger margin than what it looks like now.


Vault said:


> Im a special Knight  Noi and the rest of the "real" knights know this
> 
> My loyalty lies with Yama first as opposed to Noi who is Yammy then noi and Yama



You're certainly special.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2009)

BOTTOM LINE IS FUCK YEAH YAMMI HAS FINALLY PWNED SL HIS WIN CANT BE DENIED !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreams lie (May 8, 2009)

When the fuck is Noi finally going to release the Cero Espada smilie?


----------



## kawaiiS (May 8, 2009)

Wow Yammy wone! 
Ulqui: Congratulations *gives steak*


----------



## Noitora (May 8, 2009)

All in good time.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Really? I trolled you guys wherever I went and didn't see you do anything about it. I even caused Yammy to lose the other character day to Ulquiorra.
> 
> You guys are so weak



And who are you again? 


Anyway... *YAMMY FTFW!*


----------

